# Push Mower



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

My 20 year old Murray mower is falling apart because of rust. I love it because it has a 190cc Briggs and Stratton engine and start from first pull. I'm looking to purchase a new mower. What do you recommend? I would prefer a basic push mower with a bag and without driving wheels.

P.S - Thanks to Grassdady for your tips. I watched all of your episodes and keep up the good work.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I switched to a reel this year but back in 2006 I bought a 21" Troy-Built with a 160cc Honda engine that has treated me quite well. I change the oil, replace the blade every now and then, and put gas in it. Never had a problem with it.

Knock on wood of course.


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Which of these two would you recommend? They both have 163cc engine. I don't think I want to go lower than 160cc.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-Lc121P-163cc-21-in-Gas-Push-Lawn-Mower-with-Mulching-Capability/1000124079

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-163cc-briggs-stratton-21-in-rear-bag/p-07137451000P?plpSellerId=Sears&prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

I think if you were happy with a Murray and got 20 years out of it &#128562;, you'll be happy with either of those mowers.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> I think if you were happy with a Murray and got 20 years out of it 😲, you'll be happy with either of those mowers.


This sounds good to me.

As to the two links provided I'm not sure. I specifically wanted a mower with a Honda engine.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a Husqvarna with a Honda engine. I wish I would've went self propelled.

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-160cc-22-in-Self-Propelled-Front-Wheel-Drive-Residential-Gas-Lawn-Mower-with-Mulching-Capability/4346377

Problem free for 6 years.


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I really want to get Honda hrr216 but it's $400 which I think is an overkill for my small lawn. I do agree that I would prefer a Honda engine. I have also been looking at the troy bilt tb130 xp with Honda engine.

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-TB130-XP-160cc-21-in-Residential-Gas-Push-Lawn-Mower-with-Mulching-Capability/1000178355


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You get a mower that's a one or two start pull every time and you'll be fine. Honda should serve you well in that capacity. If you can afford it buy what you want now. You don't want to regret your purchase down the road.


----------

